# Dänische Campingplätze sind gefragt wie nie!



## Tikey0815 (19. Mai 2022)

Wir haben für Juni ein Ferienhaus in Dänemark gemietet, der gewünschte Campingplatz war schon belegt


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (19. Mai 2022)

Mich zieht es im Urlaub eher in die warmen Mittelmeerländer. Die Angel lasse ich da auch gerne mal zuhause. 
Wir sind auch viel mit Wohnmobil unterwegs. Mit Hund und Baby fallen die Fahrtzeiten aber nicht so groß aus. Daher wird es dieses Jahr vermutlich in Richtung Oberitalienische Seen gehen. Oder wir bleiben in Deutschland. Im September fliegen wir für eine Woche nach Mallorca und machen Hotelurlaub "All Inclusive". Der Hund bleibt dann natürlich bei Verwandtschaft zuhause.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Mai 2022)

Bin gerade zurück aus DK, wir waren 14 tage da. Wir hatten Ferienhaus,


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück aus DK, wir waren 14 tage da. Wir hatten Ferienhaus,



Bitte einen Bericht mit Fotos, Hartmut.


----------



## ollidi (22. Mai 2022)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als "wirhabennochnieinDänemarkUrlaubgemacht" Urlauber.
Wenn es mal ohne Frau zum Angeln geht, dann habe ich auch nix gegen ein Zelt oder gegen eine Ferienwohnung.
Aber mit Frauchen im Urlaub brauche ich wirklich mein Frühstücksbuffet, das servierte Abendessen und gemachte Betten. 
Das gehört für uns einfach dazu. Es wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn jeder auf dieselbe Art Urlaub macht. 
Daher zieht es uns eher nach Madeira und wenn es wirklich ruhig werden soll (man wird ja älter ), nach La Gomera. Auf La Gomera gibt es keinerlei Massentourismus und Hotelburgen. Genau das gefällt uns. Wir sind auf La Gomera zwar auch in einem Hotel, aber die Hotels (ich glaube, es gibt gerade mal drei Hotels auf der Insel?) dürfen nicht höher gebaut werden, als die höchste Palme auf der Insel.  Siehe Bild von unserem Hotel. Auf dieser Insel wandernd die Natur zu erkunden ist einfach Urlaub für die gestresste Seele. Abends zum Sonnenuntergang an der Playa den alten trommelnden Hippies mit einem kühlen Dorada in der Hand zuzuschauen ist immer der krönende Abschluss des Tages.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bitte einen Bericht mit Fotos, Hartmut.


Es gibt leider keine Fotos.


----------



## Naish82 (24. Mai 2022)

Sind grad in DK auf unserem lieblingsplatz (Fanø) und fahren in 3,5 Wochen wieder her..


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Mai 2022)

ollidi  : ich war im Frühjahr 1985 als Rucksacktouri auf Gomera. Null Hotels damals, hab 3 Tage (mit verschiedensten Nationalitäten) in einer Strandhöhle gehaust bis ich den ersten der Leute traf mit denen ich verabredet war. Die hatten ein Haus gemietet, dort noch 2 Tage Klappbett im Gang bis ein richtiges frei war. 
Geilster Urlaub ever, 4 Wo mit einer total abgefahrenen Freaktruppe .
Hab mich abends mit meiner einzigen Rute ans Hafenbecken gehockt. Dort wurden per Schubkarre immer die Thunfischköppe der Fischfabrik rein gekippt, anfüttern for free sozusagen. Da bissen sogar Rochen, mit der 50 gr Rute aber null Chancen auch mal einen raus zu kriegen.

btt: Wohnen ist in Deutschland einfach zu teuer...


----------



## Mescalero (24. Mai 2022)

Wandernd mit Rucksack war ich auch schon da, nach zwei Wochen war ein echtes Bett in VGR Genuss pur. Die besten Cortados (dos leche) ever gibt es auf Gomera, isso.


----------



## ollidi (24. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> : ich war im Frühjahr 1985 als Rucksacktouri auf Gomera. Null Hotels damals, hab 3 Tage (mit verschiedensten Nationalitäten) in einer Strandhöhle gehaust bis ich den ersten der Leute traf mit denen ich verabredet war. Die hatten ein Haus gemietet, dort noch 2 Tage Klappbett im Gang bis ein richtiges frei war.
> Geilster Urlaub ever, 4 Wo mit einer total abgefahrenen Freaktruppe .
> Hab mich abends mit meiner einzigen Rute ans Hafenbecken gehockt. Dort wurden per Schubkarre immer die Thunfischköppe der Fischfabrik rein gekippt, anfüttern for free sozusagen. Da bissen sogar Rochen, mit der 50 gr Rute aber null Chancen auch mal einen raus zu kriegen.


Wie geil.  Und die Höhlen in der Schweinebucht sind ja immer noch bewohnt.
Die Rochen lassen sich jetzt am Hafenstrand und an der Treppe an der Kaimauer von Hand füttern.


----------

